# Update Problemchen



## spencky88 (19. März 2013)

*Update Problemchen (nun  ein richtiges problem)*

Servus,
Habe heute mal wieder ein kleines problem, ich kann meine kiste nicht mehr updaten :S 


```
root@server1:~# apt-get dist-upgrade
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut
Statusinformationen werden eingelesen... Fertig
Paketaktualisierung (Upgrade) wird berechnet... Fertig
0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
11 nicht vollstÃ¤ndig installiert oder entfernt.
Nach dieser Operation werden 0 B Plattenplatz zusÃ¤tzlich benutzt.
MÃ¶chten Sie fortfahren [J/n]? j
libapache2-mod-php5 (5.3.3-7+squeeze15) wird eingerichtet ...
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von libapache2-mod-php5 (--configure):
 Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 10 zurÃ¼ck
configured to not write apport reports
                                      php5-cli (5.3.3-7+squeeze15) wird eingerichtet ...
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von php5-cli (--configure):
 Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 10 zurÃ¼ck
configured to not write apport reports
                                      dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von php-pear:
 php-pear hÃ¤ngt ab von php5-cli; aber:
  Paket php5-cli ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von php-pear (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
php5-cgi (5.3.3-7+squeeze15) wird eingerichtet ...
configured to not write apport reports
                                      dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von php5-cgi (--configure):
 Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 10 zurÃ¼ck
configured to not write apport reports
                                      dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von php5:
 php5 hÃ¤ngt ab von libapache2-mod-php5 (>= 5.3.3-7+squeeze15) | libapache2-mod-php5filter (>= 5.3.3-7+squeeze15) | php5-cgi (>= 5.3.3-7+squeeze15); aber:
  Paket libapache2-mod-php5 ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
  Paket libapache2-mod-php5filter ist nicht installiert.
  Paket php5-cgi ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von php5 (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
configured to not write apport reports
                                      dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von php5-gd:
 php5-gd hÃ¤ngt ab von phpapi-20090626+lfs; aber:
  Paket phpapi-20090626+lfs ist nicht installiert.
  Paket libapache2-mod-php5, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
  Paket php5-cli, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
  Paket php5-cgi, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von php5-gd (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
configured to not write apport reports
                                      dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von php5-imap:
 php5-imap hÃ¤ngt ab von phpapi-20090626+lfs; aber:
  Paket phpapi-20090626+lfs ist nicht installiert.
  Paket libapache2-mod-php5, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
  Paket php5-cli, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
  Paket php5-cgi, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von php5-imap (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
configured to not write apport reports
                                      dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von php5-mcrypt:
 php5-mcrypt hÃ¤ngt ab von phpapi-20090626+lfs; aber:
  Paket phpapi-20090626+lfs ist nicht installiert.
  Paket libapache2-mod-php5, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
  Paket php5-cli, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
  Paket php5-cgi, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von php5-mcrypt (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von php5-mysql:
 php5-mysql hÃ¤ngt ab von phpapi-20090626+lfs; aber:
  Paket phpapi-20090626+lfs ist nicht installiert.
  Paket libapache2-mod-php5, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
  Paket php5-cli, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
  Paket php5-cgi, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
configured to not write apport reports
                                      configured to not write apport reports
                                                                            dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von php5-mysql (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von php5-pspell:
 php5-pspell hÃ¤ngt ab von phpapi-20090626+lfs; aber:
  Paket phpapi-20090626+lfs ist nicht installiert.
  Paket libapache2-mod-php5, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
  Paket php5-cli, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
  Paket php5-cgi, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von php5-pspell (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
configured to not write apport reports
                                      dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von php5-tidy:
 php5-tidy hÃ¤ngt ab von phpapi-20090626+lfs; aber:
  Paket phpapi-20090626+lfs ist nicht installiert.
  Paket libapache2-mod-php5, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
  Paket php5-cli, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
  Paket php5-cgi, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von php5-tidy (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
configured to not write apport reports
                                      Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
 libapache2-mod-php5
 php5-cli
 php-pear
 php5-cgi
 php5
 php5-gd
 php5-imap
 php5-mcrypt
 php5-mysql
 php5-pspell
 php5-tidy
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
root@server1:~#
```
upgrade als auch dist-upgrade funktioniert nicht , hat jemand eine lösungs idee?

Danke schonmal


----------



## nowayback (19. März 2013)

```
apt-get install --fix-missing
```


----------



## mattula (20. März 2013)

Zitat von nowayback:


> ```
> apt-get install --fix-missing
> ```


und vorher ein 


```
apt-get update
```
um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein


----------



## spencky88 (25. März 2013)

Zitat von mattula:


> und vorher ein
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


ne tut mir leid :S
Das Problem besteht weiterhin


----------



## mattula (26. März 2013)

Zitat von spencky88:


> ne tut mir leid :S
> Das Problem besteht weiterhin


Hm, ... anfangen tut es ja mit dieser Fehlermeldung bei dir:


```
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von libapache2-mod-php5 (--configure):
```
Die anderen Meldungen bezüglich Abhängigkeitsproblem resultieren wahrscheinlich daraus, dass es bei der Konfiguration von libapache2-mod-php5 schon ein Problem gibt.

Was sagt denn wahlweise ein:


```
dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/libapache2-mod-php5_5.3.3-7+squeeze15_amd64.deb
```
oder

```
dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/libapache2-mod-php5_5.3.3-7+squeeze15_i386.deb
```
je nachdem, ob du eine 64-bit oder 32-bit Installation hast.

Du kannst aber auch erstmal ein


```
apt-get install -f
```
probieren. -f steht für --fix-broken.

Das hilft in der Regel, wenn ein upgrade Prozess aus irgendwelchen Gründen unterbrochen wurde.

Matthias


----------



## spencky88 (26. März 2013)

die ausgabe ist wie folgt 


```
root@server1:~# dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/libapache2-mod-php5_5.3.3-7+squeeze15_i386.deb
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von /var/cache/apt/archives/libapache2-mod-php5_5.3.3-7+squeeze15_i386.deb (--install):
 Auf das Archiv kann nicht zugegriffen werden: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
 /var/cache/apt/archives/libapache2-mod-php5_5.3.3-7+squeeze15_i386.deb
root@server1:~#
```
ein install -f bringt immernoch genau das selbe 

absolut zum verzweifeln

danke für deine hilfe 

andy


----------



## mattula (26. März 2013)

Zitat von spencky88:


> ```
> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von /var/cache/apt/archives/libapache2-mod-php5_5.3.3-7+squeeze15_i386.deb (--install):
> Auf das Archiv kann nicht zugegriffen werden: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
> ```


OK, das Paket liegt da nicht oder heisst anders:


```
ls -l /var/cache/apt/archives/libapache2-mod-php5*
```
Da drauf dann ein dpkg -i


----------



## spencky88 (26. März 2013)

zack nächstes ding 


```
root@server1:~# ls -l /var/cache/apt/archives/libapache2-mod-php5*
ls: Zugriff auf /var/cache/apt/archives/libapache2-mod-php5* nicht mÃ¶glich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
```

das liegt aber auch garnicht da ....
die ausgabe im "hauptordner" ist


```
root@server1:~# ls -l /var/cache/apt/archives/
insgesamt 6580
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  331904 20. MÃ¤r 22:45 clamav_0.97.7+dfsg-1~squeeze1_i386.deb
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  307852 20. MÃ¤r 22:45 clamav-base_0.97.7+dfsg-1~squeeze1_all.deb
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  417032 20. MÃ¤r 22:45 clamav-daemon_0.97.7+dfsg-1~squeeze1_i386.deb
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1297134 20. MÃ¤r 22:45 clamav-docs_0.97.7+dfsg-1~squeeze1_all.deb
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  319020 20. MÃ¤r 22:45 clamav-freshclam_0.97.7+dfsg-1~squeeze1_i386.deb
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4024572 20. MÃ¤r 22:45 libclamav6_0.97.7+dfsg-1~squeeze1_i386.deb
-rw-r----- 1 root root       0 14. Mai 2012  lock
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 25. MÃ¤r 15:34 partial
```


----------



## mattula (26. März 2013)

apt-get download libapache2-mod-php5

dann sollte das dpkg in dem Verzeichnis liegen, in dem du dich grad befindest


----------



## spencky88 (27. März 2013)

so langsam macht der fehler keinen spaß mehr 


```
root@server1:/var/cache/apt/archives# apt-get download libapache2-mod-php5
E: UngÃ¼ltige Operation download
```
ein reines apt-get ohne "download" klappt natürlich auch nicht


----------



## mattula (27. März 2013)

Zitat von spencky88:


> so langsam macht der fehler keinen spaß mehr
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


OK, ok, download als Option geht erst seit Debian Wheezy.
Schau doch mal in die man Page, das geht auch mit dem alten apt-get.
Oder mit aptitude.


----------



## nowayback (27. März 2013)

```
apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 -d
```


----------



## spencky88 (28. März 2013)

oki, habe gemacht 

```
apt-get source libapache2-mod-php5
```
und

```
apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 -d
```
bei beiden bleibt der fehler beim update...



```
root@server1:~# apt-get upgrade
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut
Statusinformationen werden eingelesen... Fertig
0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
15 nicht vollstÃ¤ndig installiert oder entfernt.
Nach dieser Operation werden 0 B Plattenplatz zusÃ¤tzlich benutzt.
MÃ¶chten Sie fortfahren [J/n]? j
clamav-base (0.97.7+dfsg-1~squeeze1) wird eingerichtet ...
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von clamav-base (--configure):
 Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 10 zurÃ¼ck
configured to not write apport reports
                                      dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von clamav-freshclam:
 clamav-freshclam hÃ¤ngt ab von clamav-base (>= 0.97.7+dfsg-1~squeeze1); aber:
  Paket clamav-base ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von clamav-freshclam (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von clamav:
 clamav hÃ¤ngt ab von clamav-freshclam | clamav-data; aber:
configured to not write apport reports
                                      configured to not write apport reports
                                                                              Paket clamav-freshclam ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
  Paket clamav-data ist nicht installiert.
  Paket clamav-freshclam, das clamav-data bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von clamav (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von clamav-daemon:
 clamav-daemon hÃ¤ngt ab von clamav-base (= 0.97.7+dfsg-1~squeeze1); aber:
  Paket clamav-base ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
 clamav-daemon hÃ¤ngt ab von clamav-freshclam | clamav-data; aber:
  Paket clamav-freshclam ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
  Paket clamav-data ist nicht installiert.
  Paket clamav-freshclam, das clamav-data bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von clamav-daemon (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
libapache2-mod-php5 (5.3.3-7+squeeze15) wird eingerichtet ...
configured to not write apport reports
                                      dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von libapache2-mod-php5 (--configure):
 Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 10 zurÃ¼ck
configured to not write apport reports
                                      php5-cli (5.3.3-7+squeeze15) wird eingerichtet ...
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von php5-cli (--configure):
 Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 10 zurÃ¼ck
configured to not write apport reports
                                      dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von php-pear:
 php-pear hÃ¤ngt ab von php5-cli; aber:
  Paket php5-cli ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von php-pear (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
php5-cgi (5.3.3-7+squeeze15) wird eingerichtet ...
configured to not write apport reports
                                      dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von php5-cgi (--configure):
 Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 10 zurÃ¼ck
configured to not write apport reports
                                      dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von php5:
 php5 hÃ¤ngt ab von libapache2-mod-php5 (>= 5.3.3-7+squeeze15) | libapache2-mod-php5filter (>= 5.3.3-7+squeeze15) | php5-cgi (>= 5.3.3-7+squeeze15); aber:
  Paket libapache2-mod-php5 ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
  Paket libapache2-mod-php5filter ist nicht installiert.
  Paket php5-cgi ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von php5 (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von php5-gd:
 php5-gd hÃ¤ngt ab von phpapi-20090626+lfs; aber:
  Paket phpapi-20090626+lfs ist nicht installiert.configured to not write apport reports
        configured to not write apport reports

  Paket libapache2-mod-php5, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
  Paket php5-cli, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
  Paket php5-cgi, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von php5-gd (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von php5-imap:
 php5-imap hÃ¤ngt ab von phpapi-20090626+lfs; aber:
  Paket phpapi-20090626+lfs ist nicht installiert.
  Paket libapache2-mod-php5, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
  Paket php5-cli, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
  Paket php5-cgi, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von php5-imap (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von php5-mcrypt:
 php5-mcrypt hÃ¤ngt ab von phpapi-20090626+lfs; aber:
  Paket phpapi-20090626+lfs ist nicht installiert.
  Paket libapache2-mod-php5, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
  Paket php5-cli, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
  Paket php5-cgi, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
configured to not write apport reports
                                      configured to not write apport reports
                                                                            dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von php5-mcrypt (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von php5-mysql:
 php5-mysql hÃ¤ngt ab von phpapi-20090626+lfs; aber:
  Paket phpapi-20090626+lfs ist nicht installiert.
  Paket libapache2-mod-php5, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
  Paket php5-cli, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
  Paket php5-cgi, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von php5-mysql (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von php5-pspell:
 php5-pspell hÃ¤ngt ab von phpapi-20090626+lfs; aber:
  Paket phpapi-20090626+lfs ist nicht installiert.
  Paket libapache2-mod-php5, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
  Paket php5-cli, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
  Paket php5-cgi, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
configured to not write apport reports
                                      configured to not write apport reports
                                                                            configured to not write apport reports
                                  dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von php5-pspell (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von php5-tidy:
 php5-tidy hÃ¤ngt ab von phpapi-20090626+lfs; aber:
  Paket phpapi-20090626+lfs ist nicht installiert.
  Paket libapache2-mod-php5, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
  Paket php5-cli, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
  Paket php5-cgi, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von php5-tidy (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
 clamav-base
 clamav-freshclam
 clamav
 clamav-daemon
 libapache2-mod-php5
 php5-cli
 php-pear
 php5-cgi
 php5
 php5-gd
 php5-imap
 php5-mcrypt
 php5-mysql
 php5-pspell
 php5-tidy
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
root@server1:~#
```
 versteh wer will, aber da stimmt doch etwas ganz gewaltig nicht...


----------



## spencky88 (28. März 2013)

hm, habe etwas interessantes festgestellt, 
ich komme nun nicht mehr in ispconfig  
auch die websites sind nicht mehr ansprechbar ^^


```
Internal Server Error

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator, webmaster@localhost and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.
```
auszug aus dem err log


```
[Thu Mar 28 01:26:40 2013] [error] [client 210.51.0.205] client denied by server configuration: /var/www/ispconfig/manager
[Thu Mar 28 02:14:48 2013] [error] [client 210.83.204.186] client denied by server configuration: /var/www/ispconfig/
[Thu Mar 28 02:24:43 2013] [error] [client 210.83.204.186] client denied by server configuration: /var/www/
[Thu Mar 28 06:30:07 2013] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Thu Mar 28 06:31:19 2013] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/lib/apache2/suexec)
[Thu Mar 28 06:31:20 2013] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
[Thu Mar 28 06:31:20 2013] [notice] Digest: done
[Thu Mar 28 06:31:24 2013] [notice] Apache/2.2.16 (Debian) DAV/2 mod_fcgid/2.3.6 PHP/5.3.3-7+squeeze15 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ruby/1.2.6 Ruby/1.8.7$
[Thu Mar 28 12:58:03 2013] [error] [client 141.8.147.3] File does not exist: /var/www/robots.txt
[Thu Mar 28 13:35:05 2013] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Thu Mar 28 13:36:21 2013] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/lib/apache2/suexec)
[Thu Mar 28 13:36:21 2013] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
[Thu Mar 28 13:36:21 2013] [notice] Digest: done
[Thu Mar 28 13:36:22 2013] [notice] Apache/2.2.16 (Debian) DAV/2 mod_fcgid/2.3.6 mod_ruby/1.2.6 Ruby/1.8.7(2010-08-16) mod_ssl/2.2.16 OpenSSL/0.9.8$
.php-fcgi-starter: line 6: /usr/bin/php-cgi: No such file or directory
.php-fcgi-starter: line 6: exec: /usr/bin/php-cgi: cannot execute: No such file or directory
[Thu Mar 28 13:36:47 2013] [warn] [client 130.180.15.8] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server, referer: $
[Thu Mar 28 13:36:47 2013] [error] [client 130.180.15.8] Premature end of script headers: capp.php, referer: http://XXXXXXXXX.de:8080/index.php
.php-fcgi-starter: line 6: /usr/bin/php-cgi: No such file or directory
.php-fcgi-starter: line 6: exec: /usr/bin/php-cgi: cannot execute: No such file or directory
[Thu Mar 28 13:36:52 2013] [warn] [client 192.168.1.2] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server, referer: h$
[Thu Mar 28 13:36:52 2013] [error] [client 192.168.1.2] Premature end of script headers: index.php, referer: http://192.168.1.2:8080/
.php-fcgi-starter: line 12: /usr/bin/php-cgi: No such file or directory
.php-fcgi-starter: line 12: exec: /usr/bin/php-cgi: cannot execute: No such file or directory
.php-fcgi-starter: line 12: /usr/bin/php-cgi: No such file or directory
.php-fcgi-starter: line 12: exec: /usr/bin/php-cgi: cannot execute: No such file or directory
.php-fcgi-starter: line 6: /usr/bin/php-cgi: No such file or directory
.php-fcgi-starter: line 6: exec: /usr/bin/php-cgi: cannot execute: No such file or directory
[Thu Mar 28 13:40:23 2013] [warn] [client 130.180.15.8] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server, referer: $
[Thu Mar 28 13:40:23 2013] [error] [client 130.180.15.8] Premature end of script headers: keepalive.php, referer: http://XXXXXXXXX.de:8080/index.php
.php-fcgi-starter: line 12: /usr/bin/php-cgi: No such file or directory
.php-fcgi-starter: line 12: exec: /usr/bin/php-cgi: cannot execute: No such file or directory
.php-fcgi-starter: line 12: /usr/bin/php-cgi: No such file or directory
.php-fcgi-starter: line 12: exec: /usr/bin/php-cgi: cannot execute: No such file or directory
.php-fcgi-starter: line 12: /usr/bin/php-cgi: No such file or directory
.php-fcgi-starter: line 12: exec: /usr/bin/php-cgi: cannot execute: No such file or directory
.php-fcgi-starter: line 6: /usr/bin/php-cgi: No such file or directory
.php-fcgi-starter: line 6: exec: /usr/bin/php-cgi: cannot execute: No such file or directory
[Thu Mar 28 13:40:36 2013] [warn] [client 130.180.15.8] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server, referer: $
[Thu Mar 28 13:40:36 2013] [error] [client 130.180.15.8] Premature end of script headers: capp.php, referer: http://XXXXXXXXX:8080/index.php
.php-fcgi-starter: line 6: /usr/bin/php-cgi: No such file or directory
.php-fcgi-starter: line 6: exec: /usr/bin/php-cgi: cannot execute: No such file or directory
[Thu Mar 28 13:40:39 2013] [warn] [client 130.180.15.8] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server, referer: $
[Thu Mar 28 13:40:39 2013] [error] [client 130.180.15.8] Premature end of script headers: capp.php, referer: http://XXXXXXXXX.de:8080/index.php
.php-fcgi-starter: line 6: /usr/bin/php-cgi: No such file or directory
.php-fcgi-starter: line 6: exec: /usr/bin/php-cgi: cannot execute: No such file or directory
[Thu Mar 28 13:40:40 2013] [warn] [client 130.180.15.8] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server, referer: $
[Thu Mar 28 13:40:40 2013] [error] [client 130.180.15.8] Premature end of script headers: capp.php, referer: http://XXXXXXXXX.de:8080/index.php
.php-fcgi-starter: line 6: /usr/bin/php-cgi: No such file or directory
.php-fcgi-starter: line 6: exec: /usr/bin/php-cgi: cannot execute: No such file or directory
[Thu Mar 28 13:40:42 2013] [warn] [client 130.180.15.8] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server, referer: $
[Thu Mar 28 13:40:42 2013] [error] [client 130.180.15.8] Premature end of script headers: capp.php, referer: http://XXXXXXXXX.de:8080/index.php
[Thu Mar 28 13:40:43 2013] [warn] [client 130.180.15.8] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server
[Thu Mar 28 13:40:43 2013] [error] [client 130.180.15.8] Premature end of script headers: index.php
.php-fcgi-starter: line 6: /usr/bin/php-cgi: No such file or directory
.php-fcgi-starter: line 6: exec: /usr/bin/php-cgi: cannot execute: No such file or directory
[Thu Mar 28 13:40:45 2013] [warn] [client 130.180.15.8] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server
[Thu Mar 28 13:40:45 2013] [error] [client 130.180.15.8] Premature end of script headers: index.php
.php-fcgi-starter: line 6: /usr/bin/php-cgi: No such file or directory
.php-fcgi-starter: line 6: exec: /usr/bin/php-cgi: cannot execute: No such file or directory
[Thu Mar 28 13:40:47 2013] [warn] [client 130.180.15.8] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server
[Thu Mar 28 13:40:47 2013] [error] [client 130.180.15.8] Premature end of script headers: index.php
.php-fcgi-starter: line 6: /usr/bin/php-cgi: No such file or directory
.php-fcgi-starter: line 6: exec: /usr/bin/php-cgi: cannot execute: No such file or directory
[Thu Mar 28 13:40:48 2013] [warn] [client 130.180.15.8] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server
[Thu Mar 28 13:40:48 2013] [error] [client 130.180.15.8] Premature end of script headers: index.php
.php-fcgi-starter: line 6: /usr/bin/php-cgi: No such file or directory
.php-fcgi-starter: line 6: exec: /usr/bin/php-cgi: cannot execute: No such file or directory
[Thu Mar 28 13:40:49 2013] [warn] [client 130.180.15.8] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server
[Thu Mar 28 13:40:49 2013] [error] [client 130.180.15.8] Premature end of script headers: index.php
.php-fcgi-starter: line 6: /usr/bin/php-cgi: No such file or directory
.php-fcgi-starter: line 6: exec: /usr/bin/php-cgi: cannot execute: No such file or directory
[Thu Mar 28 13:40:50 2013] [warn] [client 130.180.15.8] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server
[Thu Mar 28 13:40:50 2013] [error] [client 130.180.15.8] Premature end of script headers: index.php
.php-fcgi-starter: line 6: /usr/bin/php-cgi: No such file or directory
.php-fcgi-starter: line 6: exec: /usr/bin/php-cgi: cannot execute: No such file or directory
[Thu Mar 28 13:40:51 2013] [warn] [client 130.180.15.8] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server
[Thu Mar 28 13:40:51 2013] [error] [client 130.180.15.8] Premature end of script headers: index.php
.php-fcgi-starter: line 6: /usr/bin/php-cgi: No such file or directory
.php-fcgi-starter: line 6: exec: /usr/bin/php-cgi: cannot execute: No such file or directory
[Thu Mar 28 13:50:27 2013] [warn] [client 130.180.15.8] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server
[Thu Mar 28 13:50:27 2013] [error] [client 130.180.15.8] Premature end of script headers: index.php
```


----------



## spencky88 (2. Apr. 2013)

keiner mehr eine idee?


----------



## mattula (2. Apr. 2013)

Zitat von spencky88:


> keiner mehr eine idee?


Hast du denn mal probiert, das per apt-get install -d heruntergeladene libapache2-mod-php5 manuell per dpkg -i  zu installieren?


----------



## spencky88 (3. Apr. 2013)

ne geht nicht, ich habe den eindruck php müsste komplett mal runter und neu drauf gemacht werden, immer wieder die selben abhägigkeitsprobleme


----------



## bon (3. Apr. 2013)

Habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen aber hast Du mal versucht die Cache-Dateien (/var/cache/apt/ *cache.bin) zu löschen und mit apt-get update neu aufzubauen?


----------



## spencky88 (3. Apr. 2013)

habe ich gemacht, bringt nichts  

jetzt habe ich sogar das problem das der server kein php mehr interpretiert also sich verhält als wäre es garnicht vorhanden. jede seite gibt den fehler 500 internal server error aus, isp lässt sich garnicht mehr aufrufen und ein php -v gibt an das die version nicht gefunden wurde ...

es wird immer interessanter


----------

